# Reformed study program in Europe



## Marketa (Jan 26, 2014)

Dear PB members,

I am from Prague, Czech Republic and I am hoping to study at some theological school/Bible college with reformed views and get a better understanding of various theological issues, God's Word and also get equipped for doing ministry work in my home country. I was wondering if someone might know of a reformed Bible school somewhere in Europe, that offers study programs (for 6 months or 1 year) in English for international students. I am not looking to get a degree, I would just like to learn and get equipped. I would be grateful for any tips!

Thank you.
Grace and peace,

Marketa


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 26, 2014)

In Prague, I'd counsel you to avoid IBTS...an extremely liberal relative of mine did PhD work there and was delighted with its atmosphere of "total academic freedom" (which being translated means "approving the disregard of Scripture"). 

If you're willing to do an online course of study (i.e., unaccredited, self-paced, or self-directed), you have multiple options: the Founders Study Center, Ligonier's certificate program, Third Millennium Ministries, or the Monergism mp3 collection.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 26, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> In Prague, I'd counsel you to avoid IBTS...an extremely liberal relative of mine did PhD work there and was delighted with its atmosphere of "total academic freedom" (which being translated means "approving the disregard of Scripture").
> 
> If you're willing to do an online course of study (i.e., unaccredited, self-paced, or self-directed), you have multiple options: the Founders Study Center, Ligonier's certificate program, Third Millennium Ministries, or the Monergism mp3 collection.


I would second this and would like to add some options. (I can't help you with seminaries in Europe as I don't know since I don't live there). So you are not pursuing a degree? If you have a Bachelor's or its equivalent for Europe you could do Reformed Theological Seminary's online program which is an Masters program (2 years). If not a degree they also have a few certificate programs. This is all providing you have the money or want to spend it, I believe it is something like 435 a credit hour.
RTS - Global - Certificate Programs

RTS also has lectures (that they use for the online program) for free on iTunes if you have that.

Covenant Seminary also has free seminary level lectures on their website, just sign up for their resources. Covenant Theological Seminary / Resources

Biblical training.org is also free and you can get certificates or just listen to their free lectures. They aren't totally reformed (includes lectures from non reformed seminary professors) but, they certainly seem to lean that way in a broad sense. https://www.biblicaltraining.org/

TNARS is seminary level and all free. | The North American Reformed Seminary


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 26, 2014)

Given the number of folks from the British Isles on the board I am sure someone can point you in the right direction.


----------



## iainduguid (Jan 26, 2014)

Unoriginalname said:


> Given the number of folks from the British Isles on the board I am sure someone can point you in the right direction.



The Free Church of Scotland College in Edinburgh might be a good option. It's accredited, small enough to get personal attention, and in the heart of the most beautiful city in Europe...

http://www.freescotcoll.ac.uk/


----------



## jogri17 (Jan 26, 2014)

Europe is big. What countries interest you and what languages are you comfortable in? There are some good evangelical-Reformed options in England and Holland.


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2014)

Westminster (WTS) has a Th.M. in Historical Theology in London:
Westminster Theological Seminary - London

I think the Reformed Seminary in Aix en Provence has classes in French only. 
FLTR English Welcome

There were plans to develop something in Germany, but I'm not sure that that ever got off the ground. 
Looking deeper, the group that was behind that hasn't updated their web page in almost 3 years. 

I think there may be a decent program in Holland, but it doesn't come to mind at the moment.


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 27, 2014)

There is also Martin Bucer Seminary.


----------



## jambo (Jan 27, 2014)

I do believe the Evangelical Movement of Wales do a very good course at their college in south Wales. It is a practical course to train folk for the ministry. The link is Theological Training Course - Evangelical Movement of Wales


----------



## Marketa (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you all for your tips! I appreciate your help. 
I don't really want to do an online course, since an on-campus course has some great advantages such as having the opportunity to interact with the teachers and other students.


----------



## Marketa (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, I heard that IBTS is liberal.


----------

